# Problema al simular con Pspice Orcad



## wero_wire (Nov 8, 2005)

Hola a todos los inmortales..........  
el problemilla q tengo es q al simular un circuito q realice en el orcad capture, el pspice me marca un error como este "ERROR -- Node N00017 is floating" y no es el unico son varios, no c q pex ahi, segun yo ya cheque el diagrama y esta bien o tendra algo q ver q es la version student ??    

En realidad no se y es q llevo poco tiempo usandolo pero en los manuales no dice como resolver algo asi, ojala alguien me pueda ayudar. gracias


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 8, 2005)

Vuelve a revisar el esquema pues tal como te dice el error, los nodos no están conectados; están al aire o no están conectados a tierra o a supply.
Prueba también a cambiarle el nombre a la tierra de tu circuito (que siempre fastidiaba en versiones viejas de pspice) que debe estar como GND por cualquier otra cosa; "0" por ejemplo para que pspice lo tome como una señal y no como tierra o usa la tierra que está marcada como "0" en la librería, pues si usas integrados las referencias no son iguales.
 No me acuerdo del orcad porque lo usé hace mucho tiempo, pero ¿No tiene una función de ERC (Error Route Checking)? (La última versión que usé fue la del 99 en una IBM AT).

No me acuerdo de nada más.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## wero_wire (Nov 8, 2005)

cierto ya lo hice y si jaló tambien era parte d lo q me faltaba, mira la cuestion es esta estoy probando un diseño de filtro pasivo pero le meti una fuente de voltaje alterna usando solo bobinas, filtros y resistencias, como es para telefonia, la onda es q no me quiere jalar con señals de AC sino pura DC y si lo grafica el PSPICE......... tengo q utilizar otro tipo de señal de entrada en vez d una fuente ???    algo asi como un generador de funciones o q podria usar.

Necesito jugar con los datos de la frec, Vin y ver la repsuesta en el tiempo, sacar las curvas.


----------



## Rolando (Nov 8, 2005)

Aunque ya encontraste la respuesta al error te comento que ese error tambien suele saltar cuando la libreria del componente de esos nodos flotantes no pertenecen al pspice o a veces no es compatible del todo como por ejemplo la de los transistores bjt del orcad 9.x.x que hay que remplazar por la libreria de philips


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 8, 2005)

Sigues teniendo problemas con el nodo.
¿Estas usando transistores con emisor o colector directo a tierra?
Si es si, intercala una resistencia grande (100M o 1G Ohm) entre tierra y el circuito. Esto hace que, cuando pspice haga el análisis AC, pueda calcular sin problemas el punto de operación de los transistores (para el cáclulo de las corrientes). Si no, no tiene como hacerlo pues la conexión es directa a tierra.

De todas forma prueba con la resistencia alta entre tierra y la red circuital a ver si te funciona.

(Estás haciéndome recordar mi época de estudios.. je je)

_*EDITADO y AGREGADO:*_

NO Espera, así no era. La resistencia anterior debe ser muy pequeña (1 ohm, 10 Ohm).

La resistencia grande (1G, 100M) debes colocara en serie con los condensadores (debes probar cual) para que el análisi AC/DC funcione.  

Saludos,
Marcelo


----------



## wero_wire (Nov 9, 2005)

ahhh sales pues .... gracias si sirvio pero el relajo es q estoy diseñando filtros pasivos y no uso transistores ni nada .... miren el relajo es q estoy diseñando un filtro HP y LP ..... es q la neta ya me desespere q no me sale y yo se q esta bien sencillo y los software q hay pa diseñarlos son puros demos y no dejan ver toda la información completa por eso necesito sacar las curvas en el spice y solo uso res, cap y bobinas pero no me sale pipipipipi


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 9, 2005)

¿Si sirvió pero no sirvió?

¿Por qué no subes el circuito como attachment? así podemos ver el esquema.

Si es tan sencillo no deberías tener problemas. Las resistencias que te comenté, debes colocarlas en lugares específicos para que el análisis en estado transitorio y estacionario funcionen con el pspice y deben ser lo suficientemente altas como para que no te varíe el análisis AC en forma considerable.

Si estas utilizando fórmulas para deducir el diseño escríbelas en el mensaje así como los valores esperados.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## daz (Nov 10, 2005)

hola! tengo un problemilla con un circuito que me dieron para simular en el pspice lo que pasa es que lo armo todo normal como se ve en la figura y cuando trato de simular me dice que el nodo 3 y 5 (que son los que estan entre R2 ) estan "floating" he tratado varias veces pero nada resulta y eso que ya simule varios circuitos en pspice sin problemas, si alguien sabe que estoy haciendo mal estare muy agradecido


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 11, 2005)

Daz, héchale una mirada a este post a ver si te ayuda. Recuerda que puedes usar la opción del buscador del foro para ver si hay una pregunta similar que pueda resolver tu duda antes de postear. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/problema-pspice-node-is-floating-500/

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## panchoco (Dic 21, 2005)

necesito graficar la magnitud y angulo de fase de la ganancia de voltajey la magnitud de la impedancia de entrada para las frecuencias de 10 hz y 10Mhz pliz no entiendo como sacar  el angulo de desface o si alguien sabe de un libro donde puedo sacar la información desde ya gracias


----------



## Antonio (Ene 23, 2006)

Hola, que versión de Pspise tienes.

Yo uso la nueva, en el circuito en orcad hay un menú llamado pspice, abajo de todo hay una opción llamada makers, y dentro una llamada avanced, aquí tienes medidores de ganancia y fase de tensión y corriente.

No se si es a esto a lo que te referías

Saludos


----------



## Miguel Cool (Sep 2, 2006)

Primero debes utilizar la tierra que tiene un cero a un lado.

VUelve a armar el circuito por partes, checa si funciona y ve agregandole mas y mas componentes hasta ue determines el error.

Suerte


----------



## overgeo (Oct 5, 2006)

Wenas, algo q he probado yo alguna vez con problemas de este tipo ha sido conectar el terminal de una resistencia muy grande al terminal q te da problemas, y el otro terminal de la resistencia grande a masa, prueba con un valor de 1g, o el mas grande q permite orcad, en tu caso hazlo con los dos terminales de R2.


----------



## JuanCarlos (Nov 15, 2006)

Simulando un oscilador en puente de Wien en el Pspice no me hacia nada en una pagina encontre que me decía:

A veces, en una simulación SPICE es necesario suministrar una tensión inicial para comenzar la oscilación. Incluso aunque un circuito tenga un polo en la parte derecha del plano s, no habrá respuesta si las condiciones iniciales y la excitación son cero.

Mi pregunta si tengo un oscilador en puente de Wien como le suministro una tensión inicial? y dónde?


----------



## chuko (Nov 16, 2006)

metele una fuente de tension que te de un impulso en cualquier lado de la red de resistencias y capacitores. Yo uso Protel DXP y tiene un modelo que se llama Vpulse
Otro que se llama VPWL que podes configurar el impulso como mas te guste


----------



## jorchannel (Mar 3, 2007)

Tengo un problema al utilizar el programa Capture CIS del paquete ORCAD Release 9.1. Cuando intengo guardar un archivo o crear una simulación me aparece un error relacionado con los archivos mrksrvr.exe y simsrvr.exe y se me cierra el programa con el clásico mensaje de error de varias aplicaciones: "pspice a provocado un error... y se cerrará". No es la primera vez que me sucede este error, y lo he visto en varias PC's.

Mi sistema operativo es el Win XP PS2.

Si alguien sabe a que se debe este tipo de error o como puedo corregirlo, les agradecería que me lo hagan saber.


----------



## Balmore (Jun 10, 2007)

Buenas, yo tuve ese mismo problema, honestamente no pude ubicar la raiz del mismo pero aparentemente era un error del windows, porque al eliminar todas las particiones que tenia, formatear el disco duro y reinstalar windows el problema con orcad desaparecio.


----------



## joryds (Jun 24, 2007)

Hola compañeros, estoy intentando hacer un amplificador de audio que propuso el amigo luciperrro y es de 500 a 600W  pero quisiera simularlo porque después de que haya un resultado favorable quiero hacer unas modificaciones en la PCB, por esa razón no lo he intentado hacer como viene original.
Ya pase el esquemático a orcad y cuando lo trato de simular meda el error que voy a mostrar en las figuras.
No se si seria mejor simularlos independientemente cada hoja pero hay que ver que los esquemas son "Dependientes"
Cualquier sugerencia o ayuda estará bien recibida.

De antemano gracias

Javier Jory


----------



## muyperezoso (Jun 24, 2007)

esta claro q el problema esta en el rele, parece los contactos tienen mas tension de la q soportan, segun el modelo de rele en la simulacion, busca un modelo q soporte mas tension en los contactos o si sabes como hacerlo modificarlo tu mismo


----------



## joryds (Jun 25, 2007)

Hola muyperezoso, estube rebisando el rele, pero el error aparente era la tierra de la entrada de señal o sea que cambie la tierra general por una tierra diferente, pero al solucionarse paso que el voltaje en cualquier punto del circuito incluyendo la misma GND es 258V.
quisiera saber si a alguien a tenido ese inconveniente?

saludos


----------



## muyperezoso (Jun 26, 2007)

segun el archivo q enviaste, hay una tension muy alta en los contactos del rele, cambiar la masa, solo te sirve para cambiar el punto de referencia de 0v


----------



## joryds (Jul 1, 2007)

Hola muyperezoso, al parecer el esquema de la Hoja 1 tiene algunos errores por que donde está el transistor mje5192 y el mje5194 la conexión no va al colector sino al emisor, llegue a esa conclusión por que al hacer el cambio los 258V a que había en todas parte del circuito desaparecieron y ahora si habían voltajes normales, Pero donde está el U2 que es el Lm317k hay una tensión de -13.26V  se supone que esta tensión debe ser positiva porque esta va alimentar el integrado U1A que es el 4558 no me explico que habrá que modificar de todo modo estoy en eso para ver si encuentro un resultado.

Hay les envió la Nueva Hoja 1 con la modificación.
Si alguien ya ha hecho este amplificador por favor me colabora
Javier Jory

Saludos


----------



## joryds (Jul 7, 2007)

Hola a todos, hay una información que dije en el post anterior y parece que no eran así hasta que no compruebe lo contrario pues hice alguno cambio en el esquema y logre encontrar los +15v que alimenta el integrado 4558 ya que este voltaje parecía pero con signo contrario o sea -13V y creo que la parte del driver debe funcionar ahora me falta revisar los transistores de potencia por que observe unos voltajes sospechosos que no me convencieron mucho.

Hay que tener en cuenta algo los reguladores que parecen en el esquema, los dos son positivos y como sabemos que este circuito función con +/- entonces me entere que uno los reguladores debería ser Negativo y cambie el LM317 por LM137 y esto ayudo a que se estabilizara un poco el circuito.

Ahí anexo la hoja 1 con la nueva corrección.

Si alguien ya armo este amplificador agradezco cualquier aporte.

Javier Jory
Saludos


----------



## Maritto (Sep 22, 2007)

Yo tengo el mismo problema!, hasta hace unos días, estaba usando orcad, de lo más bien, ahora de repente, vuelta a vuelta me salta ese error, algunas cosas me las deja hacer, pero de lo más bien qu está salta:

capture.exe ha generado un error. y será cerrado

simsrvr.exe ha generado errores y será cerrado por los mismos. Debe reiniciar el programa.

Simulation error:
El servidor RPC no está disponible.

Alguien tiene alguna idéa?
me estoy volviendo loco, porque no se porqué es? estoy usando orcad pspice 9.1, abjo windows 2000, con una amd k6/2 550Mhz y 128Mb RAM, creo que no esta nada mal para hacer el tipo de simulaciones que hago. (simples, con transistores y resistencias).

Eso si, el programa está barabaro, re completo, pero esto me dejo atónito!

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## torres007 (Dic 3, 2007)

Hola a todos,

Llevo ya un buen rato entretenido con esto y no doy con la solucion. Estoy intentando simular un circuito basico compuesto por dos bobinas y algunos condensadores y a la entrada VSIN como fuente de AC. Pues me genera el netlist y todo bien, hasta que le doy a run para simular y me da los siguientes errores:



> ERROR -- Node N04367 is floating
> ERROR -- Node N04408 is floating
> ERROR -- Node N035481 is floating
> ERROR -- Node N035641 is floating



Este error me da en todas las uniones condensador - inductor. 

He revisado mil veces las conexiones y estan bien, no se que puede pasar.

Agradeceria cualquier respuesta.

Saludos!


----------



## chuko (Dic 3, 2007)

Es muy probable que te falte colocar la masa (nodo 0) en alguno de los nodos. Siempre es necesario conectar la masa, para que SPICE pueda resolver el esquema. Si no es mucha molestia, podrías subir la imagen del circuito para verla mejor.


----------



## guilo (Dic 14, 2007)

Tengo un problema con el OrCAD que no lo puedo solucionar   :

Quiero simular un circuito con el PSPICE para lo cual creo un nuevo proyecto, hago el esquema, lo simulo y todo bien (encima los resultados dan bien   ). Despues lo guardo y me salgo pero el problema esta al intentar abrir el proyecto de nuevo ya que el CAPTURE CIS da el siguiente error:
        "Memory exhausted. You can close and/or release memory in other applications and retry.Note that a cancel immediately exits the application."

He desistalado algun programa, he borrado todo el proyecto y lo he vuelto a hacer de nuevo, he desinstalado y vuelto a instalar el OrCAD y nada el problema persiste. No se ya que hacer, a alguien le ha pasado alguna vez lo mismo o sabe como solucionarlo.

Por favor es importante que lo necesito.

Un saludo.


----------



## joryds (Dic 15, 2007)

Hola quilo, es bastante extraño tu inconveniente, lo que te queda es  formatear y si persiste deberías conseguir otra versión de orcad.

Saludos.


----------



## dark_soul (Dic 21, 2007)

Quiza el problema radique en tu tierra, trata usar GND/CAPSYM y le cambias el nombre por 0.


----------



## Antonio_Maza (Ene 3, 2008)

Saludos:

 He comenzado a utilizar OrCAD y me parece un programa bastante atractivo, pero me he encontrado con algunas dificultades principalmente a la hora de elegir el tipo de análisis del menú Pspice >Edit Simulation Settings> Analysis>Options: Ya que en esta ventana aparecen los diferentes tipos de análisis a realizar, pero solo algunos se activan concretamente el de Temperature Sweep y el de General Settings viendome imposibilitado a elegir cualquier otro tipo e análisis, pienso que tal vez se deba activar en algún lado o algo así, espero me puedan ayudar.

Gracias y Feliz 2008.


----------



## yashez (Ene 4, 2008)

¿Tienes la versión completa o la versión para estudiantes?


----------



## Antonio_Maza (Ene 5, 2008)

Tengo la verión completa; es la version 15, lo raro es que me permite elegir solo algunas opciones de cada tipo de imulación, por ejemplo dc sweep me permite realizarlo, ac sweep tambien, temperature sweep igualemnte pero por ejemplo parametric sweep y montecarlo analysis no me permite seleccionarlos.

Gracias por responder


----------



## eagp80 (May 17, 2008)

Yo tengo el mismo problema con windows Xp. No se q hacer. Lo cierto es q antes si funcionaba. O sea q es un problema de configuracion de windows quizas un firewall. Si alguien ya resolvio me dice q hizo por favor.. gracias. espero esto q digo ayude en algo.


----------



## andrezero (Oct 4, 2008)

cuando uso el lm 317k que es un regulador de voltaje y coloco las resistencias A y B de 10k con un voltaje de entrada de 11V la salida me da 3V que es lo que necesito, sin embargo en la practica me da 10V a que se debe esto?
simulo con orcad 10.5 y con multisim 10


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 4, 2008)

Hola.
No sé de los simuladores que mencionas, pero, lo que sé es que el LM317, necesita como mínimo una corriente de carga de 5mA (ver hoja de datos del LM317 )
En la hoja de datos del LM317 verás que en los circuitos de prueba siempre usan un resistencia de 240 ohm, ya 1.25 / 240 es igual a 5.2mA aprox. En el circuito de tu simulador pon una resistencia de carga que provoque una corriente de carga de 5mA, y mira que sucede.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## andrezero (Oct 6, 2008)

Tenias razón le cambia a resistencias de 220 y 330 y todo de lujo gracias


----------



## Luck (Nov 30, 2008)

No preocuparos. A veces ocurre que los proyectos están realizados de tal forma que se producen errores. La solución es la siguiente:
1) Abrir el Orcad Capture. Si aquí se produce el error hay que volver a instalarlo.
2) Si el error se produce con un proyecto que esta guardado, hay que definir un proyecto nuevo " el nombre del nuevo proyecto sin acentos y en una sola palabra sin espacios".
3) Cargar el proyecto que produce los errores.
4) Ahora que hay dos proyectos abiertos, copiar las hojas de esquema del proyecto viejo al nuevo.
5) Guardar el proyecto nuevo "no cerrarlo", y cerrar el proyecto antiguo.
6) Antes de simular "verificar la ruta en donde se ha creado el proyecto, que no contenga acentos en las palabras".
Espero que os funcione.


----------



## David_Espejo (Feb 5, 2009)

Hola como estan.
Cree un modelo de MOSFET canal N, de empobrecimiento, con el PSPICE Model Editor,. ingresè los parametros de las curvas; pero el mosfet no se enciende con nada. Es decir vario el voltaje de gate muy muy por encima del VTO (Voltaje de umbral) y el valor de la corriente de drain no cambia en nada.

Necesito su ayuda por favor, es muy importante. Puedo enviar por mail los archivos si es necesario.


----------



## MacX (Abr 7, 2009)

Tengo la misma duda. ¿Lo sabe alguien?


----------



## venerable13 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hola, alguien sabe qué proceso hacer, es decir:

a qué archivo exportar
con que programa abrir
o cómo hacerlo

para ver las placas en 3d en cualquiera de las dos versiones.

de donde descargar los modelos hechos en 3d y cómo incorporarlos y agragarlos a un componente?

es raro que este tema no esté muy claro, ya que programs como el altium y el proteus lo tienen bastante desarrollado

grácias


----------



## venerable13 (Jul 1, 2009)

hay algun formato que sirva para todos los cad, es decir que si lo incorporo al orcad, tb me sirva para el proteus? o coger los del proteus y llevarlos al orcad?


----------



## elgocho075 (Jul 1, 2009)

Buenas tardes, un saludo a todos los integrantes del foro.
Aqui tienes la respuesta a tu pregunta:  http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=15409.0

Yo lo he usado, y me parece muy buenas las imagenes en 3D, el programa orcad como tal, el solo no produce las imagenes en 3D, aqui te dejo la pagina oficial del programa: http://www.cadence.com/products/orcad/Pages/default.aspx

Esta compañia cadence, ofrece otras alternativas para la imagenes en 3D, de los prototipos que se diseñan con dicho programa,dale una lectura al sitio oficial, y podras aclarar tus inquietudes.

     elgocho075
caracas-venezuela.


----------



## venerable13 (Jul 1, 2009)

grácias x una respuesta tan rapida cuando tenga dudas iré preguntando


----------



## venerable13 (Jul 1, 2009)

de hecho esa página me linka a otra, no a esa misma, a una de oracle, está por ahi? es que no lo veo? no me puedes pasar el programa o decirme como se llama?


----------



## venerable13 (Jul 1, 2009)

lo estoy bajando "de por ahi" si llega a funcionar correctamente ya lo publico,entonces con el orcad exporto a un formato determinado y con este programa lo abro?


----------



## elgocho075 (Jul 1, 2009)

Tenia tiempo que no usaba este programa, ni visitava su pagina web, veo que la compañia cimmetry, fue comprada pòr la compañia oracle, aqui esta el enlace en donde habla de la aplicacion que te señale: http://www.oracle.com/applications/autovue/autovue-eda-professional.html
tu creas tu diseño pcb, en orcad, lo salvas y luego este programa lo exporta y te convierte a la vista en 3d o la de 2d, en la pagina nueva, veo que falta mucha información y no esta el programa para ser descargado,no me recuerdo si es uno o dos programas que hay que descargar,dejame buscarlos y si los consigo los subo para su descarga.
chequeando la pagina nueva, te dejo el enlace para descargar una version de prueva por 30 dias.
http://www.oracle.com/webapps/dialogue/dlgpage.jsp?p_ext=Y&p_dlg_id=7353559&src=6674433&Act=80

    elgocho075
caracas-venezuela


----------



## venerable13 (Jul 1, 2009)

vale, encontré una salución de instalar un programa que se abre con el explorer, lo que pasa es que la librería de modelado de componentes compa es limitada y yo quiero tener una y he leído por ahi que se pueden descargar pero no sé de donde, la idea es hacer la placa, exportarla a icf creo y abrirla con un programa de estos 3d que coja la s librerías que supongo que estarán en el archivo compactadas y que se vea en 3d, yo me estoy bajando el solid works y el solid edge por si a caso tengo que empezar a modelar, el autovue lo encontré por ahi, pero si no tienes los models, qué te va abrir en 3d, esto es un lío deberíamos hacer un tutorial o algo. Es que leí que cogen el solid works y empiezan a modificar cosas con el eagle... por tanto resumen del rollo, encontrar models para poner en el orcar, exportar a un programa que los abra, a ver si lo encontramos, mientras tanto voy investigando, espero que hagas lo mismo, jaaa


----------



## elgocho075 (Jul 1, 2009)

Saludos, yo ya no uso el orcad para crear los circuitos impreso, lo uso solamente para hacer los diseños esquematisos, uso el orcad version 15.7 y la opcion: orcad capture y capture cis, para mi opinion, considero que es el mejor programa para hacer los diagramas esquematicos, tambien uso la opcion  pspice a/d, para las simulaciones,pero lo mas seguro es agarrar el protoboard , montar el circuito, y analizarlo.

para los circuitos impresos y para las simulaciones de los pic, uso el proteus,y su presentacion en 3d, es bastante buena.

si quieres diseñar tu placa pcb, y poder verla en 3d, te recomiendo este programa, que me parece que es bueno:  http://www.pcb123.com/

    elgocho075
caracas-venezuela


----------



## venerable13 (Jul 2, 2009)

ok, entonces no hay ninguna pagina 3d para orcad?


----------



## elgocho075 (Jul 2, 2009)

Buen dia, si la hay, chequea la pagina oficial de orcad, hay encontraras toda la información para los diseños a visualizar en 3d.

http://www.cadence.com/products/orcad/Pages/default.aspx
http://www.cadence.com/products/pkg/3d_design_viewer/pages/default.aspx
http://www.cadence.com/SearchCenter/Pages/Results.aspx?k=3d

    elgocho075
caracas-venezuela


----------



## venerable13 (Jul 2, 2009)

vale grácias voy a ver, pero supongo q será de las versiones nuevas, no de la 9.2


----------



## venerable13 (Jul 2, 2009)

visto lo que me pusiste no lo tengo claro, por tanto, seguiría necesitando librerías en 3d, si hago un proyecto en el layout cómo le digo que me lo enseñe en 3d? q debo hacer?


----------



## elgocho075 (Jul 2, 2009)

buen dia, al programa que te hago referencia, en esta direccion, es el que funciona con la version de orcad 9.2 :http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=15409.0

esta compañia fue comprada por otro fabricante, que es la oracle, por lo que vi en la pagina,hay un programa demo por 30 dias, para lo que tu quieres: http://www.oracle.com/webapps/dialogue/dlgpage.jsp?p_ext=Y&p_dlg_id=7353559&src=6674433&Act=80

descarga este demo, lo instalas, y pruebas el funcionamiento, a ver si te sirve.

buscas en internet como orcad 3d, y encontraras bastante información:
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0EIN/is_1997_Sept_22/ai_19769562/
http://www.orcad.com/forums/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=9265
http://www.edaboard.com/ftopic160565.html
http://www.8051projects.net/forum-t20927.html
http://www.futureworkss.com/interactivos/electronicaen3d.htm

espero que te sea de utilidad.

    elgocho075
caracas-venezuela


----------



## venerable13 (Jul 2, 2009)

grácias ya t cuento


----------



## venerable13 (Jul 3, 2009)

no lo veo nada claro, para la 9.2 me han dicho que el arcon 3d se puede usar y que en el link último que me pasaste se pondrán tutoriales sobre ello. De la 16.2 debe de haber alguna utilidad, pero con lo que me pasaste no entiendo nada, no se como de un layout se puede sacar un 3d de la placa.

grácias de todas formas, hasta nueva información me despido,


----------



## ratitalaly (Jul 11, 2009)

--------------------------------------

Mi pregunta se debe a que algunos circuitos a simular tengo que variar resitencias para ver la variacion en la salida y todavia no pude lograrlo con el Pspice.

Espero poder hacerlo.... ¿Alguno sabe cómo?

--------------------------------------


----------



## aritza (Jul 21, 2009)

Estoy intentando crear un circuito, y me ha dado éste problema al intentar simularlo:

---

ERROR -- Missing value
R_P         N00489 N00472 {450*0.5+.001}

**** RESUMING bias.cir ****
.END

---

Tiene que ser con el potenciometro! pero no consigo arreglarlo!


----------



## aritza (Jul 21, 2009)

Lo he cambiado por otro potenciometro de 3 patitas y me da el siguiente error:

--------------------$
ERROR -- Missing value

**** RESUMING bias.cir ****
.END




El SET está puesto a 1 y el valor del pot en ohmoios


----------



## aritza (Jul 21, 2009)

Sigue sin dejarme simular el circuito pese a cambiar un monton de parametros. Alguen me puede echar un cable?:


**** INCLUDING SCHEMATIC1.net ****
* source DEFINITIVO
D_D9         N00369 N00390 D1N4148/TEMP 
R_R4         0 N00390  6.8k  
X_D8         0 N00472 awblm113 PARAMS:              
V_V1         N00455 0 24Vdc
R_R9         N01649 N00455  6.9k  
R_R1         N00472 N00455  1k  
X_pot         N00489 N13266 N00472 POT PARAMS: SET=0.5 VALUE=1K
X_D6         N001410 N01067 awb1n4148 PARAMS:                
R_R2         N00508 N00489  470  
E_U1         N00369 0 VALUE {LIMIT(V(N00508,N00390)*1E6,-15V,+15V)} _U1 N00508
+  N00390 1G

R_R3         0 N00508  6.8k  
E_U2         N00991 0 VALUE {LIMIT(V(N00682,N13266)*1E6,-15V,+15V)} _U2 N00682
+  N13266 1G

R_R5         N00369 N00682  1k  
X_D7         N01067 N027860 awb1n4148 PARAMS:                
R_R7         N00991 N001410  15k  
R_R6         N00682 N01067  680k  
R_R8         0 N01067  1k  
X_Q2         N01649 N027860 0 awbbc548 PARAMS:                                 
+            TEMP=  
--------------------$
ERROR -- Missing value

**** RESUMING bias.cir ****
.END


----------



## aritza (Jul 22, 2009)

lo he solucionado. el problema no estaba ene l potenciometro sino en un diodo zener. Pese a haberlo cogido (todo) de la libreria pspice (como he leido por éstos foros), no se por qué mi orcad no me ha dejado simular ningun zener.
Puede ser porque tengo que introducirle algun valor al zener! pero aún no se cómo se hace Jeje


----------



## lizard4mg (Sep 3, 2009)

Me pasa lo mismo que a vosotros, tengo la version 16. Saludos!


----------



## lizard4mg (Sep 5, 2009)

Bueno aqui la solución al problema...

Copiar el archivo SimSetup.dll que está en el directorio \tools\PatchWise.bak
en \tools\pspice 

Sobreescribirlo si ya existe en la carpeta destino.
Si no encontrais el archivo abriendo la carpeta, usad la opcion de buscar archivo.

Sencillo, verdad??

De paso una preguntilla... Quiero representar como varia una salida en funcion de una variable en el tiempo. Por ejemplo una resistencia que varia en el tiempo, y nos va mostrando la ganancia o la tension en un punto. Sabéis si es posible con orcad??


----------



## crisss (Sep 24, 2009)

Sí es posible representarlo Lizard.
Si lo que buscas es ganancia realiza un analisis AC sweep, si es el valor de una R en funcion de t mejor te saldra en time domain pero es posible hacerlo tambien en DC.

un saludo!!


----------



## xbassols (Oct 7, 2009)

lizard4mg dijo:


> Bueno aqui la solución al problema...
> 
> Copiar el archivo SimSetup.dll que está en el directorio \tools\PatchWise.bak
> en \tools\pspice
> ...



He probado esto en el orcad 16 y no existe el directorio PachWise.bak y el archivo simsetup.dll ya se encuentra en pspice alguna otra idea?
Para mas información, el programa me da un error al empezar que quizás está relacionado: The PSpice COM Wrapper error has occured.

Alguna idea?

Muchísimas Gracias.


----------



## foil27 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hola chicos, mi problema pasa por otro lado…. Si alguno me puede ayudar…..
Quiero imprimir en negativo con OrCad. Alguien tiene idea si se puede o donde buscar la información para saber como hacerlo. El Help ya lo recorrí creo que entero.
Gracias


----------



## xbassols (Oct 7, 2009)

foil27 dijo:


> Hola chicos, mi problema pasa por otro lado…. Si alguno me puede ayudar…..
> Quiero imprimir en negativo con OrCad. Alguien tiene idea si se puede o donde buscar la información para saber como hacerlo. El Help ya lo recorrí creo que entero.
> Gracias



Muy buenas para imprimir una simulacion lo único que tienes que hacer es un vez has abierto la simulacion seleccionas window copy to clipboard seleccionar la opcion de backgraund etc y change white to black.

Espero que te ayude.


----------



## foil27 (Oct 7, 2009)

Gracias xbassols y te pido disculpas, no estoy muy entrenado en esto de los foros y pienso que todos están pensando lo mismo que yo. 
Cuando leí tu respuesta y me di cuenta que no fui para nada claro. Me refería a imprimir en negativo pero un diseño del PCB, es decir el layout de la placa, para poder fabricarla. Suelo usar unas placas vírgenes fotosensibles, pero debo imprimir el negativo del diseño, es decir las pistas deben aparecer transparentes y la zona en la que no quiero que quede cobre, deben aparecer en negro. Es decir al revés de cómo se imprime normalmente. Si no se me entiende, díganme a si veo de que forma lo puedo expresar mejor.
Gracias


----------



## ratitalaly (Oct 8, 2009)

lizard4mg dijo:


> Bueno aqui la solución al problema...
> 
> Copiar el archivo SimSetup.dll que está en el directorio \tools\PatchWise.bak
> en \tools\pspice
> ...




¡¡¡Gracias *lizard4mg*!!!
Me volví loco tratando de activar el analisis Parametric.

*Debo hacer algunas aclaraciones:*
1) Al ejecutar el Patch en la instalación del orcad hay una opción para hacer un backup de los archivos y es ahí cuando crea la carpeta dicha anteriormente,
2) Hay un orcad 16.2 en la red que trae un parche que no permite hacer dicho backup, por ende no crea tal carpeta y no se puede activar (es mi caso)

Lo que tube que hacer es baja el orcad 16.0 y activar la opcion del paso (1) y luego proceder a lo que nos dice el amigo lizard4mg.

Les dejo la pagina por si alguno lo necesita:
http://www.filestube.com/683a253ac565a49703e9,g/Cadence-OrCAD-16.html

Es todo. Nuevamente *gracias a lizard4mg* porque lo necesitaba y no queria volver a la version 9.1 que si lo tenia.

Nos vemos. Espero sirvan las aclaraciones...


----------



## Enginer (Oct 15, 2009)

Hola soy nuevo aqui, y me gustaría que si alguien puede ayudarme a encontrar un programa o algo asi que me permita hacer funcionar el PSPICE 9.1 en windows vista. Si alguien me puede ayudar le estare muy agradecido... gracias a tod@s de antemano.



Edit by Fogonazo:
Lo que estaba escrito sonaba ilegal


----------



## Humano (Oct 16, 2009)

¿No hay una versión más moderna que soporte vista?

Imagino que esa versión si debe ir bien en Windows XP. Si es así tienes 2 opciones:

- Instalarte Windows 7 (la versión de evaluación 3 + 3 meses es gratuita y la puedes bajar directamente de la web de microsoft). Este nuevo windows tiene una opción para que funcionen las aplicaciones antiguas. (WINDOWS XP MODE)

- Instalarte windows XP de forma virtual dentro de tu Windows vista usando VIRTUALBOX (http://www.virtualbox.org/). Este software es gratuito. Una vez que inicias windows vista, ejecutas este programa y creas un "ordenador virtual" donde instalas windows XP. Y luego instalas este programa en ese windows XP.


No es inmediato, pero es lo único que se me ocurre.


----------



## Enginer (Oct 16, 2009)

gracias. habia pensado lo de la maquina virtual asi que seguramente acabe haciendo eso. Pero gracias por responderme. Un saludo


----------



## squal8712 (Oct 23, 2009)

hola ratitalaly, la solucion que encontraste fue para la version 16.0 o la version 16.2? ya que he buscado por todos los medios el simsetup.dll de la version 16.2 (con las opciones parametric sweep y demas habilitadas) y no lo he encontrado ¿Alguna solucion para esta version?

Gracias.


----------



## Scobar (Dic 5, 2009)

hOLA A TODOS QUISIERA SABER SI ALGUIEN SABE POR Q TENGO ESTE PROBLEMA AL SIMULAR UN CIRCUITO MODEM "YA LO REVISE 100 VECES TODOS LOS VALORES ESTAN OK " PERO EN LA PARTE DONDE ME SALE LA SIMULACION ME SALE EL SIGUIENTE ERROR :


* Local Libraries :
* From [PSPICE NETLIST] section of C:\Program Files\OrcadLite\PSpice\PSpice.ini file:
.lib "nom.lib" 

*Analysis directives: 
.TRAN  0 10ms 0 
.PROBE V(*) I(*) W(*) D(*) NOISE(*) 
.INC ".\proyecto final-SCHEMATIC1.net" 



**** INCLUDING "proyecto final-SCHEMATIC1.net" ****
* source PROYECTO FINAL
U_DSTM2         STIM(1,1) $G_DPWR $G_DGND N21851 IO_STM IO_LEVEL=0 
+ 0 0
+ +0.1ns 1
+REPEAT FOREVER
+ +5ms 0
+  +5ms 1
+ ENDREPEAT
R_R27         N21755 VCC  39k  
R_R11         N079641 -VCC  100  
X_U1A         N00712 N00682 1VCC 0 N01426 LM324
D_D6         N11759 N24531 D1N4148 
Q_Q5         N079641 N09560 N23250 Q2N3906
Q_Q9         N23339 N09560 N23250 Q2N3904
X_U4A         0 N09560 VCC 0 N10458 LM324
R_R22         0 N11302  12k  
R_R12         VCC N23339  100  
R_R24         0 N21755  1k  
R_R7         N01426 1VCC  2.7k  
R_R23         N00682 0  2k  
Q_Q8         N080081 N10458 N11759 Q2N3904
R_R5         N01557 N01621  560  
Q_Q6         N080740 N10458 N11759 Q2N3906
R_R13         N080081 VCC  100  
C_C1         0 N00682  0.001u  
R_R6         N01557 1VCC  1.8k  
D_D9         0 N24531 D1N4148 
R_R14         N10458 VCC  2k  
C_C2         N00712 0  0.001u  
C_C3         0 N01621  0.0022u  
R_R28         N11759 N17725  200  
R_R1         N17725 N00682  20k  
D_D1         0 N00241 D1N4148 
V_V1         VCC -VCC 5v
R_R2         N04852 N00712  20k  
R_R16         -VCC N080740  100  
X_U5A         0 N21755 VCC 0 N09560 LM324
D_D2         N00682 N00241 D1N4148 
R_R17         N11302 N10458  4.7k  
R_R25         N00712 0  2k  
D_D3         N00712 N00241 D1N4148 
X_U2A         0 N01426 1VCC 0 N01557 LM324
D_D11         VCC N22692 D1N4148 
C_C4         0 N11302  1n  
V_V2         1VCC 0 5V
D_D13         N23250 N24531 D1N4148 
R_R18         N04852 N23250  200  
R_R8         N21851 N21755  1k  
R_R26         N09560 N22692  2,7k  
-----------------------------------$
ERROR -- Missing value

**** RESUMING "proyecto final-schematic1-simul2.sim.cir" ****
.END






les dejo el circuito


----------



## panchitaflais (Dic 16, 2009)

porque estas dejan puntos sin conectar y eso ocaciones problemas en el pspice al correr, te sugiero q le pongas indicadores de no conexion


----------



## Wrestol (Dic 16, 2009)

Creo que se hace con un analisis parametrico, definiendo un nuevo componente param, en el que tienes que asignar un valor por defecto, aunque no estoy seguro.


----------



## vool (Ene 25, 2010)

Hola. He diseñado un circuito y me da problemas al diseñar. Me dice esto:




**** INCLUDING prueba-SCHEMATIC1.net ****
* source PRUEBA
R_R3         N02877 N04726  1k  
R_R10         N08836 N07942  1k  
V_V2         N05445 GND_EARTH 0Vdc
R_R4         N05103 N02877  1k  
R_R7         GND_EARTH N05103  0.05  
X_D3         N07339 N07942 D1N4500 
C_C2         GND_EARTH N00502  1uF  
R_R5         N05103 N02850  1k  
R_R9         N07848 N07942  1k  
V_V1         N00469 GND_EARTH  
+EXP 0V 10V 100us 0.5 0.4us 0.4
X_D2         N06187 N07942 D1N4500 
X_U6         N07942 N08836 N07207 N07848 GND_EARTH GND_EARTH GND_EARTH N06187
+  N05103 GND_EARTH GND_EARTH GND_EARTH GND_EARTH GND_EARTH N02877 N02850 N02877
+  N04726 N05445 MAX1666V
R_R6         N05103 N02877  1k  
X_D1         N00502 N07942 D1N4500 
C_C4         N05103 N05445  1n   
R_R1         N02877 N04726  1k  
C_C1         GND_EARTH N00469  1uF  
C_C3         GND_EARTH N00502  100uF  
R_R2         N02850 N04726  1k  
R_R8         N07339 N06187  1k  

**** RESUMING prueba-schematic1-prueba.sim.cir ****
.END


ERROR -- Subcircuit MAX1666V used by X_U6 is undefined

Me salen unos circulitos verdes en ciertos componentes y no se como solucionar los problemas. Luego me dice que unos pines de un chip estan sin conectar y efectivamente no lo estan, pero porque no tienen que estarlo

Si alguien sabe manejar el orcad bien, si hace falta le paso el circuito. Un saludo!


----------



## xesp1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hola a todos:

Estoy intentando simular un circuito preamplificador para un microfono electret.

En la entrada le he dado como valores:
Voff = 0
Vamp = 20mV (que según he podido leer es la amplitud aproximada que da un microfono electret)
Freq = 1000 Hz 

Pero me da los siguientes errores:

** Creating circuit file "preamplificador tl071-SCHEMATIC1-Analisis Transitorio.sim.cir" 
** WARNING: THIS AUTOMATICALLY GENERATED FILE MAY BE OVERWRITTEN BY SUBSEQUENT SIMULATIONS

*Libraries: 
* Local Libraries :
* From [PSPICE NETLIST] section of C:\Program Files\Orcad\PSpice\PSpice.ini file:
.lib "nom.lib" 

*Analysis directives: 
.TRAN  0 10ms 9ms 20ns 
.PROBE V(*) I(*) W(*) D(*) NOISE(*) 
.INC ".\preamplificador tl071-SCHEMATIC1.net" 

**** INCLUDING "preamplificador tl071-SCHEMATIC1.net" ****
* source PREAMPLIFICADOR TL071
.EXTERNAL INPUT VOut
C_C4         N02026 0  100u  
C_C2         0 N02154  22u  
R_R5         N01791 N02026  1k  
R_R1         N01922 N01791  10k  
V_+9V         N02026 0 9V
R_R2         N01955 N01791  100k  
R_R3         0 N01955  100k  
X_VR1    N02101 N02129 N02129 SCHEMATIC1_VR1 
R_R4         N02154 N02129  2,2k  
----------------------------------$
ERROR -- Missing value
C_C1         N01922 N01955  0,1u  
----------------------------$
ERROR -- Value may not be 0
X_U1         N01955 N02129 N02026 0 N02101 TL071/301/TI
C_C5         N02101 VOut  0,33u  
--------------------------$
ERROR -- Value may not be 0
V_Mic         N01922 0  
+SIN 0 20mV 1000Hz 0 0 0
C_C3         N01791 0  47u  

.subckt SCHEMATIC1_VR1 1 2 t  
RT_VR1         1 t {(470K*(1-0.5))+.001}
RB_VR1         t 2 {(470K*0.5)+.001}
.ends SCHEMATIC1_VR1

**** RESUMING "preamplificador tl071-SCHEMATIC1-Analisis Transitorio.sim.cir" ****
.END

Soy bastante principiante, por lo que os agradeceria cualquier ayuda por simple y evidente que pareciese.

Espero vuestras respuestas.

NOTA: Os adjunto el circuito y una captura del simulation settings, por si pudiese venir de ahi el error.


----------



## t3h0nly0ne (Mar 13, 2010)

Hola a todos, estoy buscando ayuda de alguien que sepa manejar el Orcad y me enseñé como simular un circuito en él. Es un circuito sencillo pero hay un detalle: incluye un transistor y no me especifican cuál, por lo tanto no sé qué modelo usar. Además necesito que el programa me calcule todos los voltajes puntuales (Vb, Vc, Ve) y las corrientes de los terminales (Ib, Ic, Ie) y no sé con qué comandos puedo lograr ésto.

PD: Es un circuito de división de voltaje polarizado a tierra en el emisor y el transistor es NPN.

Gracias a todos de antemano.


----------



## Ayfel (Abr 6, 2010)

Ayuda filtro pasa banda RLC paralelo. 

Hola! Soy muy nuevo en esto pero ya tengo problemas. Estoy simulando con PSpice un filtro pasa banda tal que tenemos una resitencia y luego en paralelo una inductancia con un condensador. Hago un simulado Ac sweep y teoricamente deberia obtener una ganacia maxima igual a 1 a una frecuencia 1/(CL)^0.5  (perdon por la notacion ). 

Sin embargo lo que obtengo es una ganancia maxima de alrededor de 0.2 lo cual me mosquea, el OrCad tiene en cuenta resistencias en las inductancias o algo por el estilo?? Si no no me lo explico.

Utilizo R=50K L=10mH C=10nF

Ayuda please 

Por cierto gracias por editarme el titulo ahora esta mejor.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 7, 2010)

Le modifiqué el título, espero que ahora te guste mas.


----------



## mata1988 (May 9, 2010)

buenas ya segui los pasos pero sigue sin funcionar tengo orcad 16


----------



## galin2 (May 22, 2010)

Hola, ante todo presento y saludos.

Estoy haciendo un pequeño proyecto para la carrera que consiste en un contador de dos decadas mediante dos 74390 y con  entrada de reloj un 555.


El tema es que probando el 74390 en spice no consigo que la simulacion sea satisfactoria.
Metiendole señal de reloj, y conectando Qa a CKB (no se que sentido tiene ni para que sirve CKB, pero en todos los sitios que he visto en internet sale asi).

Desde mis pobres conocimientos no se que estoy haciendo mal para que no me salga las distintas señales en la simulacion y me salgan las salidas en rojo.

Gracias


----------



## lubeck (May 23, 2010)

Yo creo que estas confundiendo integrados y la verdad desconozco si con ese integrado puedas obtener lo que deseas pero intenta cambiar el reloj a CKB y el pin 3 a CKA...

aunque este circuito va de 2 en 2...... y si binario en Q1 a Q4 ....

o sea poniendo en alto CKA obtienes 1,3,5,7,9 y en bajo CKA 2,4,6,8

y  con CKB haces el incremento.... con pulsos

revisa el datasheet
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/27465/TI/74390.html

no te convendria mas que revise aqui en el foro contadores con el 74190 o algo asi...

saludos....


----------



## galin2 (May 23, 2010)

Esto es lo que me piden, anteriormente hemos simulado este integado, pero dibujandolo despiezado, es decir, los biestables que tiene dentro, las puertas logicas, etc... y se el tipo de señal que debe de dar cada salida, vamos contando en binario del del 0 al 9.

Lo que no se es porque me salen esas señales en rojo.


"Bloque 4: Contador digital.
El reloj para el contador digital es proporcionado por el bloque 2 (terminal OUT del 555).
Para ello, se empleará el circuito 74390. Este dispositivo implementa dos contadores de década que al ser
conectados en cascada determinan un único contador de dos décadas.
Para conseguir el contador de décadas, se recuerda que la entrada de reloj CKB debe estar conectada a la
salida QA. Para conectar los dos contadores se debe llevar la salida QD de uno de ellos a la entrada CKA del
otro.
Para más información sobre este componente está disponible para su descarga las hojas de características de
un fabricante de este circuito 74390."


----------



## lubeck (May 23, 2010)

> Para conseguir el contador de décadas, se recuerda que la entrada de *reloj CKB *debe estar conectada a la
> salida QA. Para conectar los dos contadores se debe llevar la salida QD de uno de ellos a la entrada CKA del
> otro.



es que eso es lo que te digo en tu diagrama esta al revez.... o mal o como le quieras decir...
CKB y CKA revisalo.... eso esta pasando....
saludo


----------



## pepe55 (Jun 1, 2010)

buenas
estoy haciendo el proyecto de fin de carrera y necesito usar el orcad para imprimir el fotolito. Mi problema es que no tengo ni idea casi de usar el ORCAD y me gustaria saber si alguien por ahi tiene un tutorial bueno para hacer este trabajo. Son circuitos muy sencillos los que tengo que montar.


----------



## Daniel81 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hola yo tengo el mismo problema con el circuito adjunto. Alguien me puede ayudar.


----------



## Daniel81 (Jun 4, 2010)

bueno ya le agregue tierra analogo pero aun asi no sale nada de voltaje o corriente alguien me puede ayudar.


----------



## aripod (Jun 28, 2010)

Estoy simulando el siguiente circuito, el cual no tengo ningun problema.






El problema viene cuando agrego una inductancia como se ve a continuacion:



Le doy play y en el pspice me dice:



y el texto es:



> **** 06/28/10 10:25:01 ******* PSpice 16.3.0 (June 2009) ****** ID# 0 ********
> 
> ** Profile: "SCHEMATIC1-TPN4"  [ I:\TPN4\tpn4-potencia-pspicefiles\schematic1\tpn4.sim ]
> 
> ...


Gracias por la ayuda!!!


----------



## oriel arriagada (Jul 14, 2010)

Hola!!!!!
Saludos......saben que tengo el siguiente problema:
Quiero simular el LM317 en el PSPICE versio student, pero no aparece....segui unas instrucciones de un libro pero no me resulta......me pueden orientar en donde encontrar la forma de agregar ese dipositivo u otros?
Muchas gracias!!!
Oriel


----------



## ralcesar (Jul 19, 2010)

Hola

Estoy tratando de simular un inverter con modulación SPWM, y el problema me surge al momento de comparar la señal de referencia con la portadora para obtener la señal de control (driver) que excitaría a los IGBT, paseando por edaboard pude ver que utilizan el bloque ETABLE al igual que en algunos libros, por ej en *"Simulacion de circuitos electronicos de potencia con pspice* - Amorós, Garcia"

El problema es que la salida de etable no me proporciona una señal cuadrada sino una señal triangular (portadora) modulada por la senoidal (referencia).









¿Alguien me puede ayudar?  Lo que tendria que suceder es:



Cuando Vsin > Vtrian  -> salida del comparador 1V
Vsin < Vtrian  -> -1V
Adjunto los archivos de simulacion


----------



## saga87 (Sep 9, 2010)

en el inversor los voltajes son diferenciales, debes medir con la punta de diferenciador, de una extremo de la R al otro, pork esa punta mide con respecto a tierra y te da una señal erronea.


----------



## wfox (Dic 11, 2010)

Estoy tratando de simular una fuente variable (ver fuente.zip). Creo que ya monté sin problema el circuito en PSpice (ver cirps.png). El problema es que, básicamente, no simula . Los errores que me muestra PSpice los pueden ver en el archivo errores.png. Yo la verdad es que no sé cual es el problema.

Sinceramente cualquier ayuda sería de mucha utilidad.


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 11, 2010)

Wfox, yo soy usuario de Workbench y Micro-cap; pero los mensajes de F1, F2, T1, D9, C1, C2, y C3 indican que olvidaste establecer algun parametro, revisa las propiedades de cada uno de esos elementos.


----------



## wfox (Dic 12, 2010)

Al parecer tienes razón. Decidí activar la casilla "Include System-defined Attributes" y aparecieron varios paramétros. Del error interpreto que debo entonces ajustar el atributo "template" en cada uno de esos elementos. Ahora el problema es que no sé qué es lo que quiere decir ese atributo. ¿Sabes en qué parte puedo leer acerca de ello?

Gracias de antemano.

EDIT: Leí por ahí que en la simulación realmente no necesito colocar los capacitores polarizados y que podía reemplazarlos por unos no poralizados. Ahora solo queda el problema del LED, fusibles y transformador.


----------



## luiyicerliani12 (Ene 5, 2011)

hola quisiera saber por q al instalar pspice 9.2 en window 7 no puedo ocupar schematic ya q no encuentra las librerias de este,sabe alguien donde las puedo encontrar y como instalarlas.ejecute 
el parche como administrador.


----------



## Juapillo (Ene 8, 2011)

Las librerias se encuentran en C:\Program Files\OrCad\Capture\Library\PSpice y sino, en la carpeta de instalacion ...\Capture\Library\PSpice


----------



## luiyicerliani12 (Ene 8, 2011)

vale por la respuesta tu sabes como se instalan en schematic .q no caxo na de este programa .


----------



## luiyicerliani12 (Ene 10, 2011)

ya caxe por q no salian las librerias ,era por q el parche se ejecuto como administrador y al abrir schematic tambien debo abrirlo como administrador ,me di cuenta como en la 20 instalacion y desintalacion de pspice ,la cuention tonta .aca les dejo mi solucion por si les ocurria algo parecido ,luiyi.


----------



## SabonJuan (Feb 4, 2011)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y no muy bueno con orcad, lo que te aconsejaria es que en las propiedades del etable busques una porpiedad que esta al ultimo, vas a ver que ahi dice (-15,-15)(+15,+15) yo las cambie por (-1,-1)(+1,+1) y ahi me dio algo que se parecia a una recta, seguramente debes "saturar" el etable para que te de una senial cuadrada.


----------



## blackoptik (Feb 16, 2011)

Hola a todos!!, soy nuevo en el foro =), mi problemas es que cada vez que modifico el valor de algun elemento a las hora de simular tengo que estarle diciendo que haga la grafica de Vo/Vi, y eso me da mucha flojera, no hay una forma de que el programa sepa que para ese cricuito en particular siempre haga la grafica de la funcin de tranferencia???
Y tmb como quitar las marcas que se ponen en le grafica, pongo algunos puntos pero si me equivoqe y quiero cambiar el punto donde se puso la arca ya no puedo alguien sabe como?


Y con multisim lo mismo cada vez q necesito modificar un valor tengo que entrar a simulacion y luego a analisis de AC y nuevamente si modifico algun valor, alguien qu eme pueda ayudar con esto.


----------



## Noita011 (Mar 1, 2011)

Buenas.
Estoy empezando a aprender a usar este programa de simulación electrónica. me hariais un favor si me ayudarais con esta duda 

La cosa es que quiero hacer un análisis de barrido en continua. Creo el archivo de simulación, en "edit simulation profile" selecciono dcsweep, le pongo nombre a la variable (Vi) y le doy valores al valor unicial, final y al incremento, le doy a RunPspice pero me da errores.

Uso la versión completa 16.2

Os dejo con algunas capturas para que os sea más facil ayudarme


----------



## foso (Mar 19, 2011)

Hola, necesito un transformador con doble devanado en secundario o en el primario y no encuentro dentro de las librería de Pspice. Alguien conoce la forma de implementarlo ??


----------



## cregswim (May 5, 2011)

hola queria ver si alguien me pudiera pasar los datos para editar el modelo spice del CA3146A si lo tienen se los agradeceria mucho mi tesis esta atorada por eso un saludo!!


----------



## Cachirly (Sep 28, 2011)

Buenas a todos soy nuevo en el foro, pues mi duda es la siguiente estoy estudiando electronica industrial y necesito trabajar con la version 7 de OrCAD (capture, layout y pspice) que es la que tenemos en el laboratorio. 
Pero tengo un problema ya que quiero trabajar en mi portatil que es un mac y solo le puedo instalar windows 7... y tengo entendido que esta version solo va bien en xp. Tambien tengo un pc's con vista y xp para hacer pruebas pero que no me puedo llevar a clase.
Alguien me puede hechar una mano?? ideas?
Saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## KORBEN (Oct 8, 2011)

hola a todos, tengo un problema con el orcad 9, al montar el circuito voy a ponerle un amperimetro o un voltimetro y sale un mensaje de error que dice "capture dejo de funcionar", y me cierra el programa.......si alguno de ustedes me puede colaborar con este error, se los agradeceria mucho...


----------



## armando14jfa (Oct 22, 2011)

Quisiera saber si existe los leds, rele, parlantes para simular?
Pues he leído y pues parece que la de los leds no existe pero se puede crear pero no se como y lo necesito algo urgente cualquier ayuda se agradece, otra cosa que quería saber es que si con la versión del orcad 16.3 se pueden simular cplds pues estuve mirando y las fpga si se pueden simular pero las cpld no encuentro cualquier tipo de documento o consejo o ayuda que me puedan facilitar estar agradecido.


----------



## GerardoU2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yo tengo el mismo problema como lo solucionaste.

¿Podrias ayudarme por favor ???


----------



## BKAR (Nov 24, 2011)

yo tengo la solución, cámbiate a LTspice!!


----------



## josancardenasm (Dic 12, 2011)

Hola buenas. Resulta que he de hacer una simulacion de unos circuitos para la facultad pero necesito conocer la respuesta pasados unos segundos en analisis transitorio y que no me muestre la respuesta del circuito despe el principio. alguien sabe donde donde se configura para quemuestre la simulacion desde el segundo 1 por ejemplo?


----------



## ABRANINI (Dic 16, 2011)

hola, estoy intentado simular un circuito en orcad,pero la barra de simulacion me sale desconectada en un color grisacio,me gustaria saber como tengo que hacer para activarla y poder simular circuitos.un saludo y gracias de antemano!.


----------



## ABRANINI (Dic 18, 2011)

El problema era por la compatibilidad de windows 7,habia que cambiar a modo compatibiladad windows xp.
Si alguen tiene este problema ya esta solucionado con este aporte un saludo.


----------



## climberman (Oct 27, 2012)

Hola
Estoy intentando simular un oscilador en puente de wien con el programa de simulación orcad y no consigo nada... He probado meterle un impulso inicial al condensador conectado a tierra pero aún así: nada de nada. El circuito nunca comienza a oscilar...
Me podéis dar algún consejo sobre que operacional escoger y sobre todo necesito ayuda con la forma de excitar el circuito para que comience su oscilación y luego se mantenga en este estado.
con el diseño del puente no creo que haya fallado pues hay mucha documentación, pero como no consigo nada también os adjunto un esquemático para una frecuencia de 100hz
tengo que conseguir que este oscilador me suministre una onda sinusoidel con una frecuencia variable de 100hz a 1 Mhz
acepto toooooooooooooooooooooodas las sugerencias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2012)

climberman dijo:


> Hola
> Estoy intentando simular un oscilador en puente de wien con el programa de simulación orcad y no consigo nada...



¿ Que opinas sobre publicar tu simulación ?


----------



## climberman (Oct 27, 2012)

Soy nuevo aquí y no he encontrado una forma más comoda para subir las simulaciones que un rar. en la primera se ve que oscila pero en valores de milivoltio y con una onda muy fea. en la otra con la señal de impulso solo se refleja la amplificación de esta y luego no hace ná


​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2012)

Estas tomando mal la pata + del IC





https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/oscilador-puente-wien-control-automatico-ganancia-25111/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/puente-wien-potenciometro-simple-25051/


http://www.virtual.unal.edu.co/cursos/sedes/manizales/4040015/lecciones/Capitulo5/puente.html



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Estas tomando mal la pata + del IC......



*Edit:*
Perdón había visto mal el esquema

Intercala un potenciómetro sobre la realimentación negativa para buscar el inicio de oscilación


----------



## climberman (Oct 27, 2012)

¿mal la pata + del ic?
si está conectado igual que en el esquemático que adjuntaste

gracias por los enlaces y la ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ......*Edit:*
> Perdón había visto mal el esquema
> 
> Intercala un potenciómetro sobre la realimentación negativa para buscar el inicio de oscilación



Ya     lo    aclaré


----------



## climberman (Oct 27, 2012)

no se como hacer que el potenciómetro varíe su valor durante la simulación, por eso no lo probé antes y ahora que me lo has dicho lo he intentado con más ganas (buscando info y tal) pero aún así no encuentro la forma


----------



## carferper (Oct 28, 2012)

lo mas facil es indicar las condiciones iniciales a uno de los elementos del circuito. Por ejemplo si seleccionas Cs en el diagrama adjunto, y cambias el parametro IC (Initial Condicion) a un valor de digamos 2V, obtienes la simulacion que esta tambien adjunta.

Para la realimentacion con resistencia variable, lo mas comodo es usar parametros y hacer una simulacion "Parametric Sweep", como esta en uno de los adjuntos.

Saludos


----------



## climberman (Oct 28, 2012)

Caferper, de verdad que te debo una que me iba a volver loco, muchas gracias por los adjuntos.

pensaba que IC sería algo de la corriente del condensador, lo cual no tiene mucho sentido


----------



## AngelMusicGuitar (Feb 20, 2013)

luiyicerliani12 dijo:


> ya caxe por q no salian las librerias ,era por q el parche se ejecuto como administrador y al abrir schematic tambien debo abrirlo como administrador ,me di cuenta como en la 20 instalacion y desintalacion de pspice ,la cuention tonta .aca les dejo mi solucion por si les ocurria algo parecido ,luiyi.



Muchas gracias tenia tu mismo problema  , este programa me lo pidieron en la universidad, aunque me gusta mas el proteus enfin , una pregunta.. si el parche no lo ejecuto como administrador entonces el Schematics lo puedo abrir normal? , es decir ; sin ejecutar como administrador jeje ya que es un poco molesto .. muchas gracias de antemano  !


----------



## nanodan47 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hola, vi la respuesta y he tenido el mismo problema, pero ahora que intento hacer lo de IC no me sale, me pueden decir que capacitor es este y en que libreria esta? se los agradeceria mucho

Edit: Ya lo logre pero no me sale esa simulacion :S


----------



## dgm58 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hola,
soy nuevo con el Orcad capture y pspice,y estoy intentando simular el circuito adjunto.

La simulación que hago es Time Domain, simulación transitoria,y en el archivo de salida que se genera me salen los errores que aparecen en el segundo adjunto.

¿Alguien puede decirme en que fallo?¿Cómo puedo solucionarlo?

Gracias y un Saludo!

P.D: Uso el Orcad 9.2,pero también tengo la versión 16;Uso la 9.2 porque me han dicho que es mas usada y mas manejable.¿Qué opináis de esto?


----------



## totoxa (Mar 16, 2013)

Creo que son los diodos, tienes que seleccionar un modelo de diodo


----------



## dgm58 (Mar 17, 2013)

totoxa dijo:


> Creo que son los diodos, tienes que seleccionar un modelo de diodo



Ah,si,seguramente sea eso.
Quiero poner un diodo fuente,¿sabes como puedo hacerlo?

Gracias!


----------



## totoxa (Mar 17, 2013)

dgm58 dijo:


> Ah,si,seguramente sea eso.
> Quiero poner un diodo fuente,¿sabes como puedo hacerlo?
> 
> Gracias!



A que te refieres por diodo fuente?

Puedes seleccionar directamente el modelo (numero de diodo, 1n4145 por ejemplo) al agregar el componente o puedes usar el Dbreak y en el click derecho hay una opción para editar los parámetros del diodo


----------



## dgm58 (Mar 17, 2013)

totoxa dijo:


> A que te refieres por diodo fuente?
> 
> Puedes seleccionar directamente el modelo (numero de diodo, 1n4145 por ejemplo) al agregar el componente o puedes usar el Dbreak y en el click derecho hay una opción para editar los parámetros del diodo



Con diodo fuente,lo que quiero decir es que en directa se sustituye por una pila de tensión vd(0.7,por ejemplo), y  en inversa por circuito abierto.

He estado mirando lo de los parámetros,pero no se cual hay que modificar...


----------



## dgm58 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ya he conseguido hacerlo!!
Gracias por tu ayuda,totoxa!


----------



## hk-4395 (Mar 23, 2013)

Buenos dias a todos:

Nuevamente por acá dando lora.

Ahora el problema es que comenzando a usar el Pspice para hacer simulaciones y obtener gráficas me genera un problema al momento de asignar una variable para mostrar en la gráfica.

Ejemplo:

Tengo el siguiente texto:

Ejemplo TRAN
R1 1 2 1000
R2 2 0 1000
V1 1 0 DC 10
C1 2 0 1e-6
.TRAN 0.0001 0.005 UIC
.PROBE
.END

Al ir al .DAT y seleccionar una variable para mostrar en la gráfica me dice: Invalid expression (variable seleccionada).

¿Alguien sabe por que se debe esto?.

Gracias.


----------



## Lejo (Sep 30, 2013)

¿Alguien sabe cómo simular un diodo zener en pspice netlist (texto)?
Gracias. ...


----------



## ane1983 (Oct 28, 2021)

Saludos amigos. El pspice siempre ha sido mi favorito para análisis analógicos; poseo una versión antigua que recibí cuando estudie en la universidad con licencia y es la que intentado usar hoy ya que versiones mas modernas no poseo el crack o no se como registrarlo, que podría ser otra opción si me pudieran ayudar. Ahora instale mi vieja versión que usábamos en Windows XP en esta laptop en el trabajo que es de 32bit con W10, que aclaro en casa parece que no se deja instalar por ser de 64bit o no recuerdo si me hace lo mismo que esta. En fin no me sale la pestaña y la barra relacionada con run o simulación del diagrama. Agradecería mucho su ayuda


----------



## switchxxi (Oct 28, 2021)

ane1983 dijo:


> Saludos amigos. El pspice siempre ha sido mi favorito para análisis analógicos; poseo una versión antigua que recibí cuando estudie en la universidad con licencia y es la que intentado usar hoy ya que versiones mas modernas no poseo el crack o no se como registrarlo, que podría ser otra opción si me pudieran ayudar. Ahora instale mi vieja versión que usábamos en Windows XP en esta laptop en el trabajo que es de 32bit con W10, que aclaro en casa parece que no se deja instalar por ser de 64bit o no recuerdo si me hace lo mismo que esta. En fin no me sale la pestaña y la barra relacionada con run o simulación del diagrama. Agradecería mucho su ayuda



Antes de bajar versiones piratas y terminar con la PC llena de virus o pelearse con maquinas virtuales (que podría ser una solución en tu caso)
¿No es mejor buscar alguna alternativa de las cientos que hay?
Incluso hay muchas y muy buenas, gratuitas o de pago, con limitaciones en versiones de prueba, pero que en general bastan y sobran para muchos de los casos en los que podremos llegar a usarlos.

- LTSpice, Tina-TI, MicroCAP, Etc..


----------



## ane1983 (Oct 28, 2021)

Lo intentaré, pasa que he probado y no me han convencido. Estos ejemplos que sitas no los he probado. Pero los que he probado les falta bondades de carácter analógico. Generalmente los que he probado son mas para electrónica digital; no logre hacer barrido en frecuencia, tampoco diagramas de Bode. Imagine que por ejemplo el Proteus mismo me arrojó en alguna ocasión gráficos inadecuados de diagramas fáciles analógicos. El pspice considero que es uno de los mas complejos pero lo entiendo. Intentare con alguno de los que me sugiere a ver si los comprendo rápido, muchas gracias
De todas formas quisiera saber también de informática. Por que no me sale la barra y pestaña de simular. Hoy mismo otro programa de analizadores de redes circutor no trabajaba en W10, pues también funcionaba en xp, y aprendí que descargando un archivo a agregarlo al sistema operativo solucionaba el problema
Vcredist_x86.exe era necesarios para mi solución. Pero este problema del pspice no vi nada


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 28, 2021)

ane1983 dijo:


> Generalmente los que he probado son mas para electrónica digital; no logre hacer barrido en frecuencia, tampoco diagramas de Bode. Imagine que por ejemplo el Proteus mismo me arrojó en alguna ocasión gráficos inadecuados de diagramas fáciles analógicos. El pspice considero que es uno de los mas complejos pero lo entiendo.


Todos, absolutamente todos los simuladores electrónicos usan el spice de la Universidad de California en Berkley o algunos de sus derivados, y absolutamente todos trabajan perfectamente en simulación analógica y actualmente tambien soportan simulación digital basada en eventos.
Un excelente simulador, de pago pero con una versión limitada casi completamente funcional es Simetrix, y hace en forma muy simple todo lo que necesitas.
MicroCap era de pago pero la empresa lo puso disponible 100% sin cargo en su web cuando cesaron comercialmente.
LTSpice es excelente y 100% gratuito, pero requiere buscar y descargar modelos de semiconductores para algunas cosas...y pelear con los comandos de spice auxiliados por algunos asistentes.
Tina-TI es de Texas Instruments y es muy parecido al MicroCap. Tambien es 100% gratuito, pero requiere registrarse (sin cargo) en T.I.


----------



## ane1983 (Oct 28, 2021)

¡Ah! ¿Estos poseen abundantes librerías como el pspice o se les pueden agregar buscándolas fácilmente en internet?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 28, 2021)

ane1983 dijo:


> ¡Ah! ¿Estos poseen abundantes librerías como el pspice o se les pueden agregar buscándolas fácilmente en internet?


Tina-TI tiene todos los modelos de Texas. LtSpice tiene los modelos de Analog Devices. Simetrix tiene un surtido bastante Amplio,
Todos comparten un conjunto de transistores y diodos mas o menos comunes y además resistencias, capacitores, inductores, etc.
Siempre se pueden agregar modelos extra conseguidos en la web o desarrollados por vos mismo.


----------



## ane1983 (Oct 28, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Todos, absolutamente todos los simuladores electrónicos usan el spice de la Universidad de California en Berkley o algunos de sus derivados, y absolutamente todos trabajan perfectamente en simulación analógica y actualmente tambien soportan simulación digital basada en eventos.
> Un excelente simulador, de pago pero con una versión limitada casi completamente funcional es Simetrix, y hace en forma muy simple todo lo que necesitas.
> MicroCap era de pago pero la empresa lo puso disponible 100% sin cargo en su web cuando cesaron comercialmente.
> LTSpice es excelente y 100% gratuito, pero requiere buscar y descargar modelos de semiconductores para algunas cosas...y pelear con los comandos de spice auxiliados por algunos asistentes.
> ...


De simetrix, es la versión demo a la que se refiere?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 29, 2021)

ane1983 dijo:


> De simetrix, es la versión demo a la que se refiere?


Si, esa misma. Fijate acá para ver algunas simulaciones analógicas:





						Resultados de búsqueda de consulta: simulacion
					






					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## ane1983 (Oct 30, 2021)

Saludos a todos. Muchas gracias, acabo de descargar simetrix, en cuanto pueda lo instalo. Pero me dolerá no poder abrir tantos archivos de esquemas que hice en el pspice del orcad release 9. Ahora tendré que volver hacerlos. Luego les comento como me fue simetrix.


----------

